# Coding F15: Error in "Read SVT"



## imsachin (Jun 21, 2014)

Folks, I tried to begin coding my F15 (2015 X5 35d) today and immediately ran into issues, hoping someone can assist?

I'm using a borrowed XP laptop, with an admin user, over 100GB free space, no firewall, no antivirus and a freshly defragged hdd.

Using E-Sys 3.24.3 with V53.0 PSdZData_Lite.

Followed all instructions and the install seemed to have gone OK. Acquired a token and a pin as well.

Could not find ZGW_SEARCH.exe in my installed files so I went straight to backing up the current configuration.

I am able to connect via VIN fine in E-Sys after choosing F010_14_03_503, VehicleInfo=F010 (Do not find an entry for F15). Once connected, I can read FA in the Vehicle Order section and it comes up fine, without any errors.

When doing the next step, however, to "Read SVT (actual from VCM)" produces the following error: Generate SVT_Ist failed. [C105]. Screenshot with full error text is attached.

The cable connection seems to be uninterrupted and secure, laptop settings look good but I tried several times and got the same error. I only have this one cable.

Any ideas? :dunno:


----------



## mvaccaro (Apr 30, 2014)

you need to use F025 not f010

F001 psdzdata covers the F01/F02/F03/F04/F07 (5-Series GT is an F07 NOT an F10)
F010 psdzdata covers the F06/F10/F11/F12/F13/F18
F020 psdzdata covers the F20/F21/F22/F23/F30/F31/F32/F33/F34/F35/F36/F45/F80/F82/F83 (There is no Z4 F-chassis yet)
F025 psdzdata covers the F15/F16/F25/F26/F48/F85/F86
F056 psdzdata covers the F64/F55 F56 (Cooper Mini's)
I001 psdzdata covers the i3/i8


----------



## imsachin (Jun 21, 2014)

Thank you. I'll try that tonight.


----------



## wdimagineer (Dec 25, 2011)

Also Read ECU instead of Read SVT. There's a known issue with using Read SVT on the F15.


----------



## imsachin (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks guys! I was able to connect and backup all my ncds by using F25 and reading ECU instead of SVT 

Will start coding tonight! Excited!!


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

imsachin said:


> Thanks guys! I was able to connect and backup all my ncds by using F25 and reading ECU instead of SVT
> 
> Will start coding tonight! Excited!!


Also remember to backup FA and SVT, they are much more important than ncd-files. And no, don't ever press that temptating "code default values" button, it will do damage.


----------



## imsachin (Jun 21, 2014)

So, I got another laptop, with Win7 though, and had much better luck tonight. I coded the following in my first pass today, Close trunk via keyfob, HUD turn signal, lane departure, tire pressure and temp on status. All of that is working flawlessly. I also coded open/close side mirror, which I thought would make it work when locking and unlocking but that doesn't seem to be working. 

After I finished "Code FDL" for Kombi, I did get a message that there was a instrumentation problem and to contact the dealer. Also noticed the time was gone from the cluster. I turned it off and back on and set the time to auto and the message went away and no other messages.

I did lose the lighting but per previous experiences, I'll let it sleep for a couple of hours and see if it comes back.

I'll also post this in the step by step thread since I reported some problems there as well.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

imsachin said:


> So, I got another laptop, with Win7 though, and had much better luck tonight. I coded the following in my first pass today, Close trunk via keyfob, HUD turn signal, lane departure, tire pressure and temp on status. All of that is working flawlessly. I also coded open/close side mirror, which I thought would make it work when locking and unlocking but that doesn't seem to be working.
> 
> After I finished "Code FDL" for Kombi, I did get a message that there was a instrumentation problem and to contact the dealer. Also noticed the time was gone from the cluster. I turned it off and back on and set the time to auto and the message went away and no other messages.
> 
> ...


All normal coding experiences.

As for your mirrors, and you pressing and HOLDING the button, up to 15 seconds?


----------



## ramsal (Sep 20, 2014)

imsachin said:


> So, I got another laptop, with Win7 though, and had much better luck tonight. I coded the following in my first pass today, Close trunk via keyfob, HUD turn signal, lane departure, tire pressure and temp on status. All of that is working flawlessly. I also coded open/close side mirror, which I thought would make it work when locking and unlocking but that doesn't seem to be working.
> 
> After I finished "Code FDL" for Kombi, I did get a message that there was a instrumentation problem and to contact the dealer. Also noticed the time was gone from the cluster. I turned it off and back on and set the time to auto and the message went away and no other messages.
> 
> ...


So this suggests that it was a laptop issue with the Read SVT error. I'm having the same problem and trying to figure out a way around it. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

It is not laptop issue for F15 Read SVT problem. For F15, you must Read ECU instead of Read SVT. Just one button to the right. That's it.


----------



## TSTE1982 (Jun 30, 2007)

I had the same problem on an F56 Mini. It didn't read the VCM. Only ECU worked.
I hope this is solved soon. Can anybody tell me why this error is happening?

I'm using 54.1 files on Esys 3.24.2 and 3.26.1 on 2 different laptops with 2 different ICOMs.


----------



## narizilla (Jun 25, 2014)

I have same Problem.
After click "Read SVT" then become error.

error msg is below.

Generate SVT_Ist failed. [C105]
job failed with negative response error: 
code: service returned global negative response
description: Service RC_VCM_GEN_SVT returned a negative response with response code requestOutOfRange; ECU: VCM_ETHERNET
severity: ERROR
[433]

In this case,also F56. I using 54.1 files on Esys 3.24.2.


----------



## mangas80 (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi - I'm getting the same error (105) when trying to read SVT on the F15.

Any idea on how to solve it?

thanks a lot
Best
Juan


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mangas80 said:


> Hi - I'm getting the same error (105) when trying to read SVT on the F15.
> 
> Any idea on how to solve it?
> 
> ...


F10 must use Read ECU instead of Read SVT.


----------



## mangas80 (Mar 14, 2015)

thanks - is not a F10 is a F15, as you said, reading ECU works but then when I try to read coding data from ECU (the CAFD with read tick) I got the error message.

Is there any procedure that I should follow to edit the CAFD file and then code it? (just to clarify, I'm trying to code the video in motion on the NBT of a f15)

Thanks so much
best
Juan


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mangas80 said:


> thanks - is not a F10 is a F15, as you said, reading ECU works but then when I try to read coding data from ECU (the CAFD with read tick) I got the error message.
> 
> Is there any procedure that I should follow to edit the CAFD file and then code it? (just to clarify, I'm trying to code the video in motion on the NBT of a f15)
> 
> ...


F10 was a Typo. F15 must use Read ECU. So what is the error you get when you read ECU CAFD?


----------



## mangas80 (Mar 14, 2015)

Was some text in german writen in red. I could check later on and copy the exact text if helps

Thanks
J


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mangas80 said:


> Was some text in german writen in red. I could check later on and copy the exact text if helps
> 
> Thanks
> J


Well, without knowing the exact error, I can't advise how to fix it.

Most likely it was a [CO12] Missing CAFD Error, in which case you would need newer PSdZData.


----------



## raphatexas (Sep 13, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> It is not laptop issue for F15 Read SVT problem. For F15, you must Read ECU instead of Read SVT. Just one button to the right. That's it.


Hi Shawn, trying to put a friend of mine F15 back to stock and got the same issue with the read SVT. Could I just read the ECU instead and right click code the BDC Body ecu? 
1. Open E-Sys
2. Connect
3. Read Vehicle Order
4. Activate FA
5. Right-Click SVT --> Read Coding (getting error here)
6. Click on ECU itself -- NOT the CAFD_****
7. Click on CODE
8. Repeat for every ECU

Thank you for your help! 
Raph


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

raphatexas said:


> Hi Shawn, trying to put a friend of mine F15 back to stock and got the same issue with the read SVT. Could I just read the ECU instead and right click code the BDC Body ecu?
> 1. Open E-Sys
> 2. Connect
> 3. Read Vehicle Order
> ...


Yes. Cars with BDC Module require Read ECU as Read SVT will not work.


----------

